# Sad News for Daddy Rabbit



## oakhill (Jul 2, 2012)

I know this will probably not stay up long but this man is all about rabbit hunting.

I got the call from DR early this morning. My heart is breaking. Daddy Rabbit's son Steward aka Dirtroad was killed in a truck accident yesterday. We will all miss Stewart. Know that this is the second son that DR and Miss Sue have lost to a car accident. Now Steward is up there with Stacy in God's arms. Rest in Peace Steward and may God wrap his arms around this family in this terrible time of grief. 
Daddy Rabbit I am here for you!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers sent. Tragic news.


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2012)

sad news........prayers sent


----------



## secondseason (Jul 2, 2012)

Very sad news.  Prayers sent for the family.

I have added the user title "Gone But Not Forgotten" in rememberance.


----------



## oakhill (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank u for leaving it up.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

prayers for the family & friends.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Terrible news indeed, DR's family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers for the family.Sad sad news.


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 2, 2012)

Praying for the Family DR----So Sad !!!!


----------



## redtick (Jul 2, 2012)

DR and Sue my prayers go out for you and your family. I have walked down this road before and know how your heart is breaking. Wrap your arms around our Lord and each other. Redtick and Fredia are praying for you and your family.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 2, 2012)

Very sad! My condolences to DR and family.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers for DR an family


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers To The Family, From The Ballard Family!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swampcat95 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about DR's loss.  Our prayers go up.


----------



## rob keck (Jul 2, 2012)

may god be with you and your family at this time in need.
i am sorry for your lost


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow! I can't imagine....

Prayers for the whole family.


----------



## wrbrock58 (Jul 2, 2012)

To DR and family sorry to hear about this, I met Steward two Sat.ago . Nice young man. No one like to hear this type of news. Be strong.  Thank you Sally , for posting this, a lots of people would never knew. Thank you.. God Bless.,.,


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know any of ya, but I still could just not imagine the pain. So sorry for your loss DR and family. Prayers sent.


----------



## specialk (Jul 2, 2012)

so sorry to hear this.....my prayers to the family......and thanks for posting this too....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear, Dirtroad was a supernice guy when I met him. Thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## oldways (Jul 2, 2012)

Praying for the family, sorry for the loss..


----------



## kracker (Jul 2, 2012)

Hate to hear this. I ran around with Stewart years back.

Prayers sent up.


----------



## oakhill (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.pruittfhroyston.com/obituaries/show_obit.php?obit_id=446


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2012)

I met Rabbit back around 2004.   He treated me like I grew up with him and knew me all his life.  I miss you Rabbit.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.. Prayers are sent...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## DEAD EYE (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 2, 2012)

Hate to hear this! Thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## canecutter1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Hardwood (Jul 2, 2012)

God Bless Yall, Mr Aubrey and Ms Sue and the Family. Prayin for yall


----------



## bethelpreacher (Jul 2, 2012)

*sad news*

DR,
Hate to here this; our family is praying for your whole family.


----------



## shotgun shorty (Jul 2, 2012)

Prays for D.R. and family, keep looking up


----------



## Faithrider (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers sent for the family, may God keep and bless.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 3, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## donald-f (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayers for DR at this time of grief.


----------



## Rabbit Dog (Jul 3, 2012)

Tragic news. My thoughts and prayers are with the entire family.


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 3, 2012)

My prayers go out for the family. So sorry to hear of such a tragic loss.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## creekbender (Jul 3, 2012)

Yall keep the prayers coming . The funeral will be tomorrow at 11 . Me and rboleman will be pall bearers for rabbit .  This is rough,time for the whole family , keep them all in your prayers .


----------



## RBoleman (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks for all the prayers and Rabbit's wishes would be to remember his two little girls in special prayer Sarah and Tarah.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayer's sent.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 3, 2012)

Praying for the family


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 4, 2012)

Prayers for the Holcombe family and especially for Sarah and Tarah.


----------



## javery (Jul 4, 2012)

Awful news,prayers sent to the family.


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jul 4, 2012)

Praying for the whole family.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jul 4, 2012)

*R.I.P Dirtroad*

R.I.P. Dirtroad you will be miss  praying for his faimly


----------



## beagler34 (Jul 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this, i pray that GOD will wrap his arms around you and your family.


----------



## sling shot (Jul 5, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## easbell (Jul 5, 2012)

very sad


----------



## j_seph (Jul 7, 2012)

Just learned of this today from Rbowman, I only met dirtroad once but feel I have lost a friend. Will sure miss the UT and UGA bashing between us. Daddyrabbit, my prayers are with y'all. May God bring you and your family comfort.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jul 22, 2012)

Condolences to DR and family.


----------



## curtis lowe (Oct 22, 2012)

This is the first time in a while iv been on here. i know this thread hasnt been posted on in a while, but i thought this would be the first thing i would post on. it might be the last thing i post on for a while. i think about him everyday.its been the hardest thing iv ever had to do and still is. i just want to say thanks to everone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nannyman (Oct 22, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bob2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

I got on the small game forum looking for dr. He came out and ran his dogs for me and some friends a few years ago. I was hoping to find him and do it again. That was one of the best days I have spent in the woods. Did not find him but found this thread. Very sad and I will be praying for his whole family.


----------

